# Pray for my grandfather



## smokey30725 (Apr 9, 2017)

We just got word today that my grandfather, who has been in an Alzheimer's nursing home for the last several years, is at the stage where he is no longer eating or drinking and cannot swallow. Hospice took him off his feeding tube and meds this afternoon and are letting nature take its course. He is a man of faith and has already said for years that he knows where he is going. I'm ready to see him leave this frail, diseases body behind, but it's killing me inside at the same time. He was more influential in my life than any other male role model. Pray that God takes him gently and that His comfort carries me and my family through this time. Alzheimer's is a terrible disease and I wouldn't wish this upon anyone. I'm trying to keep up a strong front for my kids and wife but its tough.


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 9, 2017)

Praying for Grandfather and for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2017)

Prayers for your Grandfather, you, and the entire Family, smokey.

Alzheimer's took my Mom.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 9, 2017)

Alzhiemers is a wicked wicked disease.  I hate it for you Smokey.  We have lived thru this before, and all I can tell you is keep trusting in God, and hold on tight.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 9, 2017)

Very sad, prayers for all. It's really hard to say goodbye, even if it's time.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2017)

Smokey Alzheimer's is something that is hard for us to deal with. For the victim, is can be an escape. We have had to deal with it with two parents. Prayers for your peace.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words guys. For the last few years, he remembered me a few times, but most of the time he thought I was someone that worked at the facility. He thought I was the grounds keeper because I would tell him how I was taking care of his yard, something he always kept immaculate. He is a tough old bird, but you are right in that it could be an escape. He lost his wife of 60 plus years at Thanksgiving 2015. For months he would ask where his wife was, and thankfully he progressed beyond that so we didn't have to explain to him every day that Nana was gone. He can finally leave this frail body behind and move on to something infinitely better!


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 10, 2017)

prayers sent


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 10, 2017)

Prayers said. Gob Bless man.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 10, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## brown518 (Apr 11, 2017)

Prayers sent for your grandfather, you, and your family.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 12, 2017)

He had last rites last night around 10 PM. at this point, he is on morphine to calm his breathing, as it's erratic without it. I imagine that it will be any day now, but there is a certain peace in knowing that his suffering will be gone forever once he leaves this world and steps into the next.


----------



## creekrunner (Apr 12, 2017)

Prayers lifted for him and your family


----------



## hoytman308 (Apr 12, 2017)

So very sorry to hear.  No words can comfort you and your family in this time of your life but one man I know can and I know he will.  Prayers sent from my family to yours for comfort and grace to cover your grandfather and you!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2017)

Smokey, 

I missed this thread until a few minutes ago.  My Prayers are being sent for your family during this time.

Unfortunately, I know first-hand of the  heart-wrenching type of details of which you speak.  If there is a silver-lining in this dark cloud, it is the fact that your loved ones reach a point that their earthly pain is gone forever and I must admit that was a calming feeling to me.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you for all the kind words and prayers. He passed away around 10 PM last night and it was very easy and calm. I thank God almighty that he did not have to have a long drawn out period of suffering. We are going to bury him on Monday at the National Cemetery in Chattanooga. The sadness is there, but so is the joy in knowing that he is no longer trapped in that diseased body.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 27, 2017)

Praying for comfort and support brother. Hang in there.


----------



## speedcop (May 1, 2017)

our prayers for all, sorry we missed the first post


----------



## Paymaster (May 5, 2017)

My condolences. My mother is suffering from dementia and it is awful. You and your family are in my Prayers.


----------

